# طريقة تصويرسطح المكتب بدون برنامج



## مورا مارون (3 مايو 2011)

*طريقة تصويرسطح المكتب بدون برنامج

لتصوير سطح المكتب أو أي نافذة يراد تصويرها بدون البرنامج 
هناك زر مشهور في لوحة المفاتيح هو زر Print Scrn 
الزر موجود الى يمين زر F 12 أي في الجهة العلوية
اليمنى من لوحة المفاتيح عند الضغط عليه سيتم تصوير
كامل سطح المكتب إذا أردنا التقاط صورة لنافذة واحدة 
كواجهة برنامج مثلا و ليس لكل سطح المكتب:

1- نضغط الاختصار التالي Shift+Print Scrn 
أي نضغط على زر تصوير الشاشة أثناء ضغطنا على 
الزر شفت سوياً.

2- بعد أن التقطنا ما نريده فكيف نظهره كصورة أذهب إلى أبدأ start ثم programs
Accessoriesونختار paint نقوم بفتح برنامج الرسام Paintالموجود قياسيا
في الويندوز نذهب الى قائمة تحرير Edit ثم نختار خيار لصق Paste أو 
و نضغط بدلا من هذا اختصار اللصق و هو Control + V سوف تظهر
الصورةالتي التقطناها في برنامج الرسام .

3-ثم نقوم بحفظ الصورة من saveبعد اختيار اسم 
الملف في المستطيل المخصص لذلك ثم نحدد نوع 
الامتداد من المستطيل الثاني و اسمه save as typ
حيث يمكننا أن نختار نسق الحفظ الذي نريد والذي
يفضل بشكل عامأن يكون Jpeg.*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع والفكرة الجميلة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (12 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل بس انا مش عارفة صورة الميزان دة فين  ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مارينا جوورج (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع والفكرة الجميلة اوى اوى اوى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*طريقه معروفه من زمان*

*تسلم ايديكي مورا*​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (2 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جدا على هذه الطريقة الممتازة لانى لم اكن اعرفها من قبل​*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أبريل 2012)

ملحوظة يا اختى الحبيبة الضغط على الزر لازم تكون طويلة شوية
عشان يتم التصوير​


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع يختلف من جهاز الى اخر في بعض الاحيان تجد الزر PrntScr لوحدة و في بعض الاحيان تختلف ممكن تكون مع f 1 or  2 or 3 ..... الخ فالطريقة تختلف من جهاز الى اخر 
*​


----------



## anasemsema (8 يوليو 2012)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسى كتير


----------



## Mark2020 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا
ربنا يباركك


----------

